# Finding handler



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Go to shows and talk to your breeder. Maybe attend a handling class and see if you can find someone there.


----------



## Rangeroo (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you - breeder isn't helpful :-( and currently there aren't shows in our area - classes haven't happened since March. Am working with him, just don't want to show him myself.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

where do you live?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Would help knowing what state....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You might try here: American Kennel Club - AKC Registered Handlers Program (RHP) 

But I found my handler(s) through my breeder and from dog shows. I know dog shows are still active. They may not be open to spectators, but I know they are still open. If you can't go to a dog show, the next best thing is looking over the catalog. Go to infodog.com and use the results tab to look for past shows in your area. Find the link for "catalog with results" and narrow down to GOLDEN RETRIEVER and read the entries. If a dog is shown by a handler, at the end of their entry it'll say, (name, agent). That'll give you a name to google + dog handler and see if you can find their website and contact info.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Go to some local shows. Join your local GR club. Take some show and go classes. Talk to owners of your dog's littermates, if they are showing, they could maybe suggest someone. All places to find a pro handler.
There are different kinds of handlers. In my area, dogs are not campaigned, instead we do ring side hand offs. In the states lots of pro's campaign the dog and take them all over for shows. A lot depends on what you are willing to pay for. Are you looking for a GCh or a Ch?


----------

